# Change into "winter mode"



## dodidoki (Dec 28, 2014)

It is hard time for me...there was no problem at all till winter season. But when I swich on to winter mode, problems used to start within few moments. My heating system is a convector, fire gets air from outside and carbon gas goes out via a closed system so there is no chance to go into GH. BUT, however almost all of my plants( exept few ones) going well, buds fall down regulary. Emersonii, adductum, papuanum, concolor, all buds blasted. Now I have three new buds again, delenatii vinicolor, niveum album, gratrixianum....future is unknown...

Other big problem is that my cyp. segawaii begins to start ( this december was very mild, like sping)....If I leave it outside it will die...


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 28, 2014)

I think you should give up and send all your plants to me.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 28, 2014)

Very good idea, problem is that I have not enough paper boxes to send them all to you.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 28, 2014)

Have you inspected the firebox and exhaust of the heater for any holes or cracks? Sometime the metal corrodes out and exhaust leaks in. Also make sure the exhaust is down wind from the outside air intake.

With being sealed and closed and fresh air reduced even decaying media can produce ethylene gas.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2014)

also, did the humidity and temps change suddenly with the switchover?


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 29, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> also, did the humidity and temps change suddenly with the switchover?


No change, I measure it. Humidity is around 75-80%, temp. is about 19-22 C.


----------



## ALToronto (Dec 29, 2014)

Is it now warmer than before you started using the heater? Maybe your plants became accustomed to cooler temperature, and now you shocked them with heat.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 30, 2014)

ALToronto said:


> Is it now warmer than before you started using the heater? Maybe your plants became accustomed to cooler temperature, and now you shocked them with heat.



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Alex (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear of these problems, I hope you can resolve them soon. At least the plants are still healthy and it's just buds that have been lost.

The segawai problem shouldn't be too hard - you must have somewhere fairly cool you could put it with a bit of light? A windowsill in one of the cooler rooms in the house? Segawai is fine with slightly higher temps than other Cyps. I am also seeing things like Pleiones beginning to start due to a warm December (until last week, anyway).


----------

